# Someone lit my boat on fire at Alum Creek Campground Sat night



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

Very jealous to hear about all the luck everyone had this past weekend. Had the boat up there and was ready to catch em all. Look what some pos did to my 1 month old boat Saturday night.


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

You have got to be kidding me I am sorry to see that. What time did it happen? Was the boat on the trailer or in water? Did you see anyone around?


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

It was on the trailer parked in the parking lot by the camp store. The fire was reported at 1130 pm Saturday night. I parked it there when I arrived Friday afternoon and didn't use it friday or saturday


----------



## ohio1011 (May 23, 2016)

im so sorry some people are just plain rude that was a nice boat i pry they catch who did it


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

That sux! I have been thinking about getting insurance for my new boat for the last four years...I can't think of a good reason til now.


----------



## ohio1011 (May 23, 2016)

the_ghost said:


> That sux! I have been thinking about getting insurance for my new boat for the last four years...I can't think of a good reason til now.


i hope he gets a new boat i mean that guy didn't deserve that


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

I was fully insured thankfully! Will still take a loss and have to go through the process again. All my fishing equipment was on there too.


----------



## ohio1011 (May 23, 2016)

mdw said:


> I was fully insured thankfully! Will still take a loss and have to go through the process again. All my fishing equipment was on there too.


thank god you were not on the boat i think you will get a new boat i hope they catch the guy who did it


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Unbelievable is all that I can say. What is wrong with people?


----------



## ohio1011 (May 23, 2016)

Flathead76 said:


> Unbelievable is all that I can say. What is wrong with people?


same thing i said it was a very nice boat people are so mean


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

maybe someone flicked a cigarette but in there,or a battery cable got hot.thats terrible for bad for you fella.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Matt sorry to hear that - You was just telling me about your new boat the other day and I was looking forward to seeing it on the water. What stupid person would do something like that - I hope someone saw something and they catch the person who did it.


----------



## James443 (Apr 22, 2016)

And this is why when I'm night fishing I don't like to take the boat out of the water by myself. If someone is bold enough to do this then who knows what else they are bold enough to do.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

That stinks. Glad to hear you had insurance on it. I don't like parking mine out in public if I can avoid it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Did the authorities determine for sure that someone set fire to your boat and it wasn't an electrical short or problem that caused the fire?


----------



## 614freshwater (Mar 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear. Did fire department give any clues as to where on boat it started? If it was electrical malfunction then dealer or oem should cover and you shouldn't have to pay deductible and deal with higher premiums.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man that sucks. I hate to be that person but your last picture has a funny in it. The background says Sizzle Marine... I hope they catch the bastards!


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

I think I had the main electric shut off, but the fire marshall is still investigating. Yes, lol, it gave a new meaning to sizzle marine.


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

It was not used in over 2 weeks so the chance of an electrical short is slim to none but waiting to see what the chief says.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mdw said:


> Very jealous to hear about all the luck everyone had this past weekend. Had the boat up there and was ready to catch em all. Look what some pos did to my 1 month old boat Saturday night.


Sorry to read about that. Man that sucks. Hope it turns out to be a short...


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your boat.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

If it ends up being an electrical issue or something else it was a very good thing it wasn't sitting in your garage attached to your house. Could have been much worse if that were the case. Always sucks to see something like this, hopefully for your peace of mind they can come out with an inconclusive idea on how it started.


----------



## James443 (Apr 22, 2016)

That was a very nice looking boat was that a deck boat? It kind of looked like mine but mine is an inboard. That it just all kinds of wrong someone would do that.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, that really sucks! The good thing is that no one was injured! The boat can always be replaced! If it is ruled as arson, I truly hope they catch those responsible!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

sorry man if someone did set it probably a low life living off the goverment that doesnt know how hard people work for there sh##!


----------



## Jerry Farkas (Apr 30, 2015)

Its amazing huh.... I was heading home from Lake Cumberland a couple weeks ago and a car with kids passed me and one stuck his hand out with a cigarette and took his time to try to flick it in my boat. I was already doing 80 and there is no way I could of caught up with them. I was super pissed.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

I seen a boat burn in the same spot last year while I was at the campground.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

I could see that when I was at Cheshire docks


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder if the same group that broke into my car set your boat on fire. Shady things are going on at Alum lately. I like to get away to the less populated areas with my kayak and unfortunately that's where the bad stuff usually happens.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry about your boat, that certainly sucks... If i were to actually type whats on my mind, I'd probably be banned from the interwebs


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

You and me both shorefshrman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate people....... Sorry to hear about your boat man.... That just makes me sick!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you have an ex wife?


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

WOW that sucks !!!!!!!!!!! I hope they catch the POS and give you first shot at him !


----------

